# I would appreciate feedback on my new video



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

I would appreciate feedback on my new video the topic is remove graffiti located at 
http://www.shearerpainting.com/Remove_graffiti.php

what would you guys add to the video;


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Its kinda hard to read all that text, and to be completely honest the two painters looked more like homeowners than pros.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Its kinda hard to read all that text, and to be completely honest you and your helper look more like homeowners than contractors.



The narrator is reading the text, so it doesnt matter how small it is, in fact the text makes the video handicap accessible... GOOD JOB. The shirts they are wearig are their company shirts...IT IS WHAT IT IS.

My only critique is it is almost too disjoined. I understand the frame photography/ video style- it serves its purpose, but is a bit chaotic on the eye. . Good video on the whole from the artistic point of view tho. As always.....:thumbup:


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I can't get it to load. May be my computer though... been having issues today.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Are you using it to teach others to do it or using it to show how a professional does it?


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

@RCP

I made it for site content; and some customers ask how do you remove graffiti; most people already get that it needs to be cleaned and primed.

This is more of a how to video


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> The narrator is reading the text, so it doesnt matter how small it is, in fact the text makes the video handicap accessible... GOOD JOB. The shirts they are wearig are their company shirts...IT IS WHAT IT IS.
> 
> My only critique is it is almost too disjoined. I understand the frame photography/ video style- it serves its purpose, but is a bit chaotic on the eye. . Good video on the whole from the artistic point of view tho. As always.....:thumbup:


Paradigmzz, I appreciate your taking time to give feedback. You are right the video is chaotic...I am redoing the video now.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I really like the window one. I agree with P, the graffiti one was all over the place. The text, voice and small photos were too hard too take in all at once. I like how you had the text on the blog, but see how that would not work on Youtube.


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

RCP thanks for the comments

RCP; I am hosting the video vs youtube embedd. Even though I have it posted on youtube main main objective is to get it index with video sitemap protocol and the juice going to my url.

I am still trying to figure out how to communicate the graffitti thing on video. Really I am only a beginner video guy.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Can't wait to see your "advanced" videos! Your beginner ones are pretty awesome. What are you using to create them?


----------

